# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Mayor desaladora del mundo

## ben-amar

http://aprchile.cl/modules.php?name=...rticle&sid=986

La mayor desaladora del mundo 	Enviado el Jueves, 30 julio a las 02:01:10 por pablo

Informativo Medioambiental en el mundo

La estrategia israelí pasa por la puesta en funcionamiento a finales de 2009 de la desaladora de Hadera que superará, con 127 hectómetros cúbicos al año, a la Ashkelon. Además, en septiembre de este año comenzará la construcción de la planta de Sorek, que alcanzará los 150 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad y desbancará a Hadera de su título de la desaladora más grande del mundo. De esta forma, superarían los 500 hectómetros cúbicos de agua al año producidos mediante desalación de un total de 1.800 que consume anualmente el país.Ante la disminución de las lluvias en la zona norte del país, la desalación se ha convertido casi en la única vía que tiene Israel para garantizar la calidad de vida de un país en constante crecimiento tanto económico como demográfico. Sin embargo, la desalación no está ausente de críticas ambientales. *«El 50% del agua que se captura se expulsa de nuevo al mar en forma de salmuera y ese vertido altera gravemente algunos de los ecosistemas marinos más importantes del mediterráneo, como las praderas de posidonia»,* asegura Julio Barea, responsable de las campañas de contaminación de Greenpeace. *«Es cierto que se ha mejorado mucho la eficiencia energética de las plantas, pero aún así tienen un elevado consumo energético».
*



 Agua Reciclada

«Nuestras plantas están equipadas con un sistema de recuperación de la energía a partir de la salmuera que permite reciclar el 40% de la energía empleada», cuenta Ezra Barkai, gerente para Europa y África de IDE, la empresa que construyó la desaladora de Ashkelon. *«Mediadas como ésta nos permiten producir el agua desalada a 0,38 euros el metro cúbico, el precio más bajo del mundo». En España, la misma cantidad ronda un precio de entre 0,50 y un euro,* dependiendo de las fuentes consultadas.

Los ecologistas insisten en que la desalación debe ser la última de las opciones para la obtención de agua potable, ya que antes deben acometerse acciones de buena gestión del recurso. «Israel es el Silicon Valley de las tecnologías del agua», asegura Booky Oren, presidente de WaTech, la plataforma creada por la empresa nacional del agua israelí (Mekorot) para el fomento de las tecnologías del agua, «hemos desarrollado algunas de las más avanzadas técnicas que nos permiten basar nuestra estrategia de ahorro de agua en la optimización del riego y en la reutilización del agua, y en ambas somos líderes mundiales».

El país recicla más del 75% de sus aguas residuales y las conduce mediante una vía paralela a la de distribución de agua potable a todas las zonas agrícolas para abastecer los regadíos. Y el resultado de esa reutilización se puede observar desde la carretera cuando se viaja por cualquier paisaje del norte, alejado de las áreas desérticas del Negev, en la mitad sur del país. Un circuito de cañerías y tubos de goteo de color morado decoran todos los escenarios agrícolas de Israel.* España es el segundo país del mundo que más recicla sus aguas negras y el porcentaje no supera el 15%.
*
FUENTE: www.elmundo.es

 



El futuro con más habitantes y menos agua 	Enviado por pablo el Martes, 20 abril a las 13:01:23 (92 Lecturas)
Informativo Medioambiental en el mundo

El planeta tenía 2.500 millones de habitantes en 1950 y tiene 6.500 millones en 2005. En 2025, 8.000 millones de seres humanos deberán dividirse la misma cantidad de agua que en la actualidad. Dentro de veinte años, la reserva mundial disponible por habitante será tres veces menor a la de 1950.

 A ello se suman dos amenazas. En primer lugar, la contaminación: aguas residuales, pesticidas agrícolas y desechos industriales convergen hacia los ríos y napas subterráneas. Ahora bien, un solo metro cúbico de agua dulce contaminada inutiliza entre ocho y diez metros cúbicos más. Es posible purificarla, pero ello implica tratamientos caros. Otro elemento cuyo impacto es difícil de cuantificar es el cambio climático, que podría modificar los regímenes hidrográficos de las regiones del mundo.

Tales hechos afectarán a un planeta en el que el agua está distribuida de manera muy desigual. América del Sur tiene la cuarta parte de las reservas mundiales, pero en ese subcontinente sólo vive el 6% de la población del planeta. En cambio, el 60% de los habitantes del mundo vive en Asia, que sólo cuenta con la tercera parte de las reservas. En la actualidad, el 30% de la población vive en países cuyos recursos son "escasos" (menos de 2.000 metros cúbicos por año y por habitante), según el programa hidrológico de la UNESCO. En 2025, "la gran mayoría de la población" deberá conformarse con reservas "bajas", y hasta "catastróficas" en el caso del 30% de los países. Sólo el norte de Europa, Canadá, Alaska, América del Sur, África central, Rusia y Oceanía se salvarán.

----------


## ben-amar

Iznajar no daría para abastecer el levante ni llenandose todos los años al 100% (981 Hm^3)
http://www.mma.es/secciones/agua/pro...desalacion.htm
Conceptos del Programa: La desalación


LA DESALACIÓN COMO GARANTÍA DE ABASTECIMIENTO AL LITORAL ESPAÑOL


Ver artículo Revista Ambienta de Miguel Torres


¿ Qué es la desalación?
La desalación es una técnica consistente en retirar la sal del agua. Las técnicas existentes para desalar son varias, aunque la más extendida es la desalación por Osmosis Inversa. El proceso consiste en bombear agua a alta presión a través de membranas semipermeables que separan agua y sal. La eficiencia energética de la desalación ha crecido de manera muy importante en los últimos años, convirtiéndola en una de las mejores alternativas de actuación. Los posibles efectos negativos de las salmueras residuales son perfectamente evitables con las técnicas disponibles.

¿Para qué se utiliza el agua que se obtiene?
El agua procedente de desaladoras es de una gran calidad y se puede utilizar tanto para consumo humano como productivo (agricultura, industria, sector terciario).

Datos de interés
España obtiene agua a través de desaladoras desde hace 30 años.
La primera desaladora con una producción significativa se instaló en España en 1965, en Lanzarote. En la actualidad existen más de 700 desaladoras funcionando con una capacidad de desalación superior a los 800.000 m3/día de los cuales el 47,1% provienen del agua marina.
España es un país puntero en el desarrollo de tecnologías de desalación y el quinto con mayor número de desaladoras del mundo. En Europa disponen de plantas otros países mediterráneos como Italia, Grecia, Turquía y Chipre. La desalación se utiliza de manera creciente en distintas ciudades del mundo para abastecer de agua de calidad a la población, por sus ventajas relativas frente al uso alternativo de otras fuentes de recursos. 

Ejemplos:

> Los 1.800 agricultores de la Comunidad de Regantes de Cueva de la Almazora en Palomares (Almería) riegan 5.500 hectáreas con los 25.000 m3 que les asegura la planta desaladora de los acuíferos de la zona, independientemente de las aportaciones pluviométricas y de las sequías.


> El 40% del consumo de agua de la ciudad de Alicante proviene de la desaladora ubicada en dicha ciudad y que tiene una capacidad de 16 hm3.

> La Comunidad de Regantes de Mazarrón (Murcia) tiene en funcionamiento una planta desaladora desde noviembre de 1995, que les aporta 4.500 m3/Ha para regar 3.600 hectáreas.

*La desalación permitirá liberar aguas superficiales y subterráneas, que hoy se utilizan en el litoral para actividades inmobiliarias y turísticas, en detrimento de otros usos agrarios y de abastecimiento en el interior.*

El Programa A.G.U.A. mejora la gestión y reutilización del agua, contribuye a una mejor calidad de ésta y de los ecosistemas asociados e incrementa la oferta de recursos hídricos obtenidos de una forma sostenible, garantizando la disponibilidad del agua racionalmente necesaria.

Las actuaciones previstas dentro del Programa A.G.U.A. en el Arco Mediterráneo, la mayor parte de ellas urgentes,* suponen unas aportaciones totales de nuevos recursos que superarán los 1.100 Hm3/año*, con una inversión total estimada de unos 3.900 millones de euros. De ellas, las actuaciones urgentes se desglosan en:

  	Nº de actuaciones 	Aportación Hm3/año 	Inversión
C.H. del Sur 	17 	                  312               	554 mill. 
C.H. del Segura 	24 	                  336 	              1.336 mill. 
C.H. del Júcar 	40 	                  270                	798 mill. 
C.H. del Ebro y C.I. de Cataluña 24  145 	1.110 mill. 

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.lukor.com/not-por/0507/13150645.htm

Noticias de portada

Narbona inaugura la mayor desaladora de Europa, que ya ahorra un 80 por ciento de la energía que consume


La desaladora ofrece ya 10.000 metros cúbicos diarios para el abastecimiento en el levante y garantizará el riego de Níjar

CARBONERAS (ALMERIA), 13 (EUROPA PRESS)

La ministra de Medio Ambiente, Cristina Narbona, inauguró hoy en Carboneras (Almería) la mayor planta desalinizadora de Europa y destacó que ya ahorra el 80 por ciento de la energía que consume gracias a la tecnología que tiene incorporada.

Durante el acto de inauguración, Narbona hizo especial hincapié en este aspecto ya que el Gobierno "apuesta claramente por la desalación o la desalinización de agua de mar", puesto que se trata de un recurso "cuya utilización no genera ningún conflicto territorial, está siempre ahí y a través de las tecnologías actuales puede producir agua de magnífica calidad, para beber y para regar".

Destacó, así, el "empeño máximo" del Gobierno en cuanto a mejorar las tecnologías de la desalación, que ya han venido mejorando en los últimos años, porque su compromiso es "que siga reduciéndose el consumo de energía por metro cúbico de agua desalada".

Dicho consumo de energía "se ha reducido a la mitad en pocos años", según resaltó Narbona, pero añadió que "sabemos que se puede hacer más a partir de las tecnologías existentes". De hecho, dijo que "sabemos que se pueden y se deben incorporar cada vez más energías renovables en las plantas de desalación", por lo que anunció que "las siguientes plantas que licitaremos dentro del programa AGUA tendrán una determinada exigencia en ese sentido".

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente está recogiendo una serie de proyectos de desalación que contemplan una mayor eficiencia de las instalaciones. Cristina Narbona comentó que "hay proyectos muy interesantes que pueden permitir que se obtenga el agua desalada con energía eólica" y que hoy visitará la Plataforma Solar de Tabernas, también en Almería, donde hay "plantas pilotos de desalinización de agua de mar con energía solar".

En este mismo sentido, subrayó que España "está a la cabeza del mundo gracias a sus empresas" en este sector, empresas que construyen plantas en Londres, Chile o Australia y, recientemente, una empresa española ha sido adjudicataria de un proyecto en la India. Por tanto, resaltó que "nuestras empresas tienen la capacidad y la solvencia para ser competitivas a escala internacional" y que el Gobierno las va a ayudar en esa penetración en mercados exteriores.

Respecto a la planta de Carboneras, la ministra quiso recordar que su construcción fue iniciada siendo ministro de Medio Ambiente Jaume Matas, a quien cursó invitación para asistir hoy a la inauguración oficial, aunque no pudo acudir hasta Almería. Narbona reiteró que "esta es una obra construida durante los gobiernos del PP" y que la labor del actual Gobierno ha sido hacer "la tarea necesaria para que la planta pueda empezar a funcionar".

Su puesta en funcionamiento requería "más inversiones en las conducciones que permiten que de la planta llegue el agua hasta el lugar donde se tiene que utilizar", así como "la búsqueda de consensos con quienes van a utilizar el agua". "Planificación y gestión de la demanda tienen que ser los pasos previos antes de construir una obra", abundó.

OFERTA DE AGUA

Actualmente la planta de Carboneras puede ofrecer 10.000 metros cúbicos diarios de agua para completar el abastecimiento al levante almeriense --con 120.000 habitantes que en verano se elevan a 200.000-- y, a partir de agosto, garantizará el riego para más de 7.000 hectáreas del campo de Níjar.

No obstante, según la ministra, "queda tarea por hacer" ya que se están alcanzando acuerdos en otras zonas de Almería de modo que se pueda optimizar la producción de agua de la planta.

Al respecto, recordó que la sociedad estatal Acuamed está intentando llegar a convenios con zonas como Tabernas y el Almanzora "para ir ampliando, además del campo de Níjar, otros ámbitos territoriales".

Durante la inauguración, el alcalde de Carboneras, Cristóbal Fernández, expresó su preocupación por el destino de la salmuera ya que en ese municipio hay una incipiente actividad de piscifactorías justo en la zona donde se encuentra la planta, a lo que Narbona respondió que "desde el principio" la instalación tenía una solución fácil en cuanto al regreso al mar de la salinidad contenida en el agua que se obtiene del mar.

Así, explicó que la solución técnica adecuada y correcta es "la mezcla con el agua de refrigeración de la central de Endesa --junto a la planta desaladora-- que permite que se regrese al mar ese agua prácticamente en las mismas condiciones en que se obtuvo".

La inversión de esta desalinizadora ha sido financiada a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de la Cuenca del Sur (Acusur), dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, con el 25 por ciento del total; la aportación de fondos europeos del 50 por ciento y la de los usuarios, que alcanza el 25 por ciento restante.

La desalinizadora de Carboneras es una infraestructura estratégica para el levante almeriense, diseñada para producir hasta 42 hectómetros cúbicos anuales. Va a poder tratar un volumen de agua que llega hasta los 120.000 metros cúbicos al día totalmente garantizada y de excelente calidad, con la que se asegura, sin incertidumbres, el abastecimiento urbano y el desarrollo turístico de la zona, cualquiera que sea la situación meteorológica, generando empleo y riqueza en la agricultura.

DIA HISTORICO

Por su parte, la consejera de Medio Ambiente de la Junta, Fuensanta Coves, subrayó que "hoy es un día histórico para Almería" ya que "damos un paso de gigante para paliar el déficit hídrico histórico de la provincia".

Sin embargo, se mostró crítica con el hecho de que la desaladora haya estado paralizada durante "un tiempo demasiado grande", tiempo que "no hubiéramos perdido si la infraestructura se hubiera pensado de otra manera", en clara referencia a la gestión del anterior Gobierno del PP. En cualquier caso, Coves expresó su agradecimiento "a los que iniciaron la obra, que no son los que hoy la inauguramos".

Por último, el presidente de la Junta Central de Usuarios del Campo de Níjar, Antonio López, celebró la puesta en funcionamiento de la planta y se refirió al tema del precio del agua. Para el representante de los regantes, si bien el agua desalada es cara, "el agua que no tenemos es imposible de pagar", por lo que subrayó que "hay cuestiones que no admiten discusiones".

El acto finalizó con el espectáculo 'Imaginacua', una representación teatral que forma parte del programa AGUA y que pretende transmitir a los niños un mensaje de sensibilización sobre el uso del agua.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...epinac_16/Tes/

La mayor desaladora funciona sólo al 15% cinco años después de abrir
Barcos cisterna llevarán el agua que no se consume en Almería hasta Barcelona

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 17/01/2008


El 5 de febrero de 2001, el entonces ministro de Medio Ambiente, Jaume Matas (PP), puso la primera piedra de la desaladora de Carboneras, destinada a convertirse en la mayor de Europa y que serviría para regar el mar de plástico de la árida Almería.

    * Así va el plan del Gobierno


Con una capacidad para desalar 42 hectómetros cúbicos de agua de mar al año (cada hectómetro cúbico equivale a un volumen como el del Santiago Bernabéu) sería la admiración del mundo. Ya con el PSOE en el Gobierno, la ministra Narbona la inauguró en mayo de 2005. La planta había costado 254 millones, el triple de lo presupuestado. Narbona dijo que aunque entonces sólo funcionaba al 12%, a final de la legislatura funcionaría a pleno rendimiento.

La realidad es que actualmente desala el 15% de su capacidad, según un portavoz de la planta, y para darle uso, el Gobierno construirá una tubería para que los barcos cisterna se pueden llenar con agua desalada y de allí llevarla a zonas con problemas de sequía, como Barcelona. Fuentes de la empresa pública Acuamed afirman que en 2008 la planta funcionará al 35% y en 2009 rondará el 50%.

El director General del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Jaime Palop, asegura que el Gobierno del PP hizo la desaladora "sin tener en cuenta para quién se hacía". "En esa zona de Almería tenemos agua pero no usuarios y además, la planta está diseñada en el peor lugar posible para el abastecimiento, al final del sistema de abastecimiento de los municipios", concluye Palop. Ni hay tanta gente como se pensaba ni los regadíos necesitan tanto caudal. Y encima su ubicación ha obligado a invertir en un nuevo sistema de tuberías.

La desaladora era demasiado grande y además las tuberías no estaban hechas. Durante tres años sólo funcionó en pruebas ya que nadie construyó las tuberías para sacar el agua. Las obras se están terminando y la desaladora ya abastece a Mojácar, Carboneras y Aguamarga, que han consumido 2,8 hectómetros el año pasado y para los regadíos (4,6 hectómetros).

Para dar servicio a la desaladora, la ministra de Medio Ambiente, Cristina Narbona, anunció ayer que su departamento construirá una tubería desde la desaladora para poder cargarla en barcos cisterna y desde allí llevarla a zonas con problemas de abastecimiento. Y el primer lugar elegido es Barcelona. Así, si no llueve en primavera los barcos llevarán agua desde Almería (en la zona con más déficit hídrico de España) a Barcelona. Carboneras habrá servido para algo. Después pueden veir otras zonas y hasta el norte de África como ayuda a Marruecos.

El Gobierno actual critica este modo de construcción ya que desde 2004, cuando derogó el trasvase del Ebro, ha impulsado 22 desaladoras en el Mediterráneo y ha puesto en marcha cuatro que estaban en obras. De las nuevas, ya están en servicio la ampliación de San Pedro del Pinatar, en Murcia, y la de Alicante, que producen 30 hectómetros cúbicos al año y que sí funcionan a pleno rendimiento.
*
La de Valdelentisco (Murcia) está a punto de ser inaugurada (la ausencia de línea eléctrica de alta tensión ha retrasado su apertura),* y la de Alicante. Con estas, las nuevas desaladoras tendrán la capacidad para producir 104 hectómetros cúbicos al año cuando acabe la legislatura.

Si a eso se suman las desaladoras que estaban ya en obras con el PP y que desde 2004 se han puesto en marcha, la cifra de agua desalada asciende a 250 hectómetros, un 38% de lo que prometió el Gobierno en 2004 que aportaría mediante desaladoras. El resto procedería de reutilización y ahorro en regadíos. El resto de desaladoras estarán en marcha en 2009.

La portavoz de Medio Ambiente del PP en el Congreso, María Teresa de Lara, criticó los retrasos en el plan: "Las nuevas aportaciones se limitan a 18 hectómetros. Y Narbona anunció más agua, más barata y en menos tiempo y este es un incumplimiento más". Sobre la desaladora de Carboneras opina: "No sé qué ha ido mal. Tanto el PP como el PSOE poníamos esa planta como ejemplo. Ahora es rocambolesco llevar agua de la provincia más deficitaria a Barcelona. Es un trasvase en barcos".

Palop niega el retraso y lo avala con los datos de su gestión: El trasvase era una obra faraónica que difícilmente se habría podido hacer" y habría tardado más años.
"No ha habido cortes porque ha habido trasvases" (esto lo digo yo)
Así va el plan del Gobierno

- El Gobierno del PSOE impulsó 26 desaladoras para suplir trasvase del Ebro.- Su objetivo era aportar 650 hectómetros cúbicos al año al litoral mediterráneo. - Hay dos nuevas en marcha, dos a punto de inaugurarse y el resto en construcción o proyecto. - A final de la legislatura aportarán un 38% del caudal planeado inicialmente. - En 2009 estarán listas el resto de las plantas, con una inversión total de 1.945 millones de euros.

----------


## Luján

Pues sí que va a salirles cara el agua a los de Barcelona si se la llevan en barco desde Almería.  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...702261528.html


C. VALENCIANA


Publicado: 15:28
la generalitat denunciará a narbona
El Gobierno comienza a construir en Torrevieja la mayor desaladora de España
Europa Press | Madrid


El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad pública Acuamed, ha comenzado a construir la mayor planta desaladora de España en Torrevieja (Alicante), que en 2008 cuando finalicen las obras producirá 80 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3) de agua desalada, que irán a los regantes del trasvase Tajo-Segura (40 hm3) y a los habitantes que abastece la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla en Murcia, Alicante y Albacete (40 hm3).
El director de Acuamed, Adrián Baltanás, explicó hoy en un desayuno informativo que el agua desalada de esta nueva planta "es complementaria al trasvase Tajo-Segura, no alternativa, ya que aporta seguridad en el suministro en año de sequía como los actuales, en lo que legalmente no se puede trasvasar".
*Así, los regantes del Tajo-Segura podrán disponer de 40 hm3 a finales de 2008, para regar sus 150.000 hectáreas plantadas, a un precio de 0,3 euros por metro cúbico a pie de planta. Por su parte, los usuarios de la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla, que abastece a entre 1,6 y 2,3 millones de personas dependiendo de la época del año, tendrán agua desalada a 0,5 euros/m3.*
Las obras han sido adjudicadas a Acciona por una inversión de 220 millones de euros, de los cuales 55 millones procederán de los Fondos Feder de la Unión Europea (UE). El periodo de amortización de la desaladora es de 25 años. "La desaladora de Torrevieja no tiene ninguno impacto ambiental significativo, los recursos hídricos están garantizados llueva o no llueva, a un precio concertado con los usuarios y sin suscitar rechazo social, con lo que cumple las tres premisas de viabilidad ambiental económica y social", afirmó Baltanás.
La desaladora de Torrevieja utilizará la tecnología de ósmosis inversa para desalar agua de mar, es decir, a través de sus membranas someterá a una presión equivalente a estar a 700 metros de profundidad en el mar para separar la salmuera del agua. La planta utilizará las infraestructuras del puerto de Torrevieja para captar el agua y verter la salmuera al mar. Para evitar que haya daños en las praderas de fanerógamas se construirán conducciones a 10 metros de profundidad y 40 'duchas' que dispersen la salmuera a 500 metros de distancia de donde se encuentran las praderas. "Se colocarán puntos de control para medir la salinidad", añadió Baltanás.
La planta desaladora se ubicará en un recinto de 13 hectáreas y dispondrá de 2.000 metros cuadrados de paneles fotovoltaicos para producir energía para la propia planta. Además, Iberdrola construirá una subestación en las inmediaciones de la desaladora que aportará un total de 150 megavatios de potencia, de los cuales 50 MW irán a la planta.

El programa AGUA

El Programa de AGUA del Gobierno prevé 100 actuaciones desde Gerona a Málaga, de las cuales 19 son desaladoras.* El consumo energético total será de 1.100 gigavatios por hora y año, y se espera producir con energías renovables 2.500 GW/hora/año, según el director de Acuamed.*
En la actualidad ya están en funcionamiento las desaladoras de Carboneras (Almería), Marbella (Málaga) y de la presa de Atabal (Málaga). Además, se empezará a construir en marzo la de Aguilas (Murcia) y se adjudicarán próximamente las de Almanzora y Dalías (Almería).
Además, se encuentran en proceso de información pública las desaladoras de la Costa del Sol II, Moncofar (Castellón) y Adra (Almería). Y están en estudio la desaladora de Vega Baja y las ampliaciones de Javea y Tordera.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues sí que va a salirles cara el agua a los de Barcelona si se la llevan en barco desde Almería.


El que algo quiere, algo le cuesta y es que si no ¿de donde?

----------


## jasg555

> Pues sí que va a salirles cara el agua a los de Barcelona si se la llevan en barco desde Almería.


Ya está casi en marcha, si no lo está ya, la desaladora de Barcelona:

http://www.dracemedioambiente.com/pd..._BARCELONA.pdf

Un amigo mío está trabajando en su puesta a punto.

Así mismo, están trabajando bastante en la macrodepuradora de aguas residuales para producir agua de riego, Y es mucha cantidad.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros:

Ben-Amar vaya recital de recortes, es muy ilustrativo leer todos seguidos, para sacar uan conclusión, que se busca producir 650 hm3 de agua desalada al año, y aun estamos al 38%. Y el mediterraneo un poquito más contaminado por la salmuera.

¿No sería mas fácil reducir las necesidades por un uso mas racional del agua que permita un desarrollo sostenible? y las cantidades de agua serían inferiores, pero queremos mantener el ritmo a toda costa, sea aun en riesgo de contaminar nuestros alrededores.

Las desaladoras desde luego han ayudado en los momentos de sequía, ese mérito no se lo puede quitar nadie, porque con tan poca agua en la zona de cabecera del tajo, si no fuera por el agua, aunque sea poca pero es agua, de las desaladoras aquella zona hubiera sido un caos. El levante tiene la opcion de desalar el agua, pero la cabecera del tajo solo puede vivir de lo que recibe de lluvia, habría que mejorar un poco su nivel para evitar problemas.

Creo que donde podemos mejorar todos es en la reutilizacion del agua, creo que en ese campo podemos y debemos avanzar mucho, si no queremos pasarlo mal todos al final.

El tiempo nos dirá como se van colocando las piezas del puzle para que todo parezca de color de rosa, aunque no lo sea.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola compañeros:
> 
> Ben-Amar vaya recital de recortes, es muy ilustrativo leer todos seguidos, para sacar uan conclusión, que se busca producir 650 hm3 de agua desalada al año, y aun estamos al 38%. Y el mediterraneo un poquito más contaminado por la salmuera.
> 
> ¿No sería mas fácil reducir las necesidades por un uso mas racional del agua que permita un desarrollo sostenible? y las cantidades de agua serían inferiores, pero queremos mantener el ritmo a toda costa, sea aun en riesgo de contaminar nuestros alrededores.
> 
> Las desaladoras desde luego han ayudado en los momentos de sequía, ese mérito no se lo puede quitar nadie, porque con tan poca agua en la zona de cabecera del tajo, si no fuera por el agua, aunque sea poca pero es agua, de las desaladoras aquella zona hubiera sido un caos. El levante tiene la opcion de desalar el agua, pero la cabecera del tajo solo puede vivir de lo que recibe de lluvia, habría que mejorar un poco su nivel para evitar problemas.
> 
> Creo que donde podemos mejorar todos es en la reutilizacion del agua, creo que en ese campo podemos y debemos avanzar mucho, si no queremos pasarlo mal todos al final.
> ...


Amigo Cantarin, lo que en realidad se busca producir es *1100 Hm^3*. 120 mas de lo que le cabe a Iznajar.
Sobre reutilizacion nos queda mucho por hacer, Israel reutiliza el 95%

----------


## Salut

> Pues sí que va a salirles cara el agua a los de Barcelona si se la llevan en barco desde Almería.


Eso fue un episodio puntual, cuando se discutió el trasvase de emergencia Ebro-BCN. Al final las lluvias salvaron la situación, y en breve entrará en funcionamiento la desaladora de BCN.

----------


## Salut

> Amigo Cantarin, lo que en realidad se busca producir es *1100 Hm^3*. 120 mas de lo que le cabe a Iznajar.


Menuda barbaridad producir 1000 hm3 con desaladoras -_-

No hay demanda urbana que justifique esa producción, y está claro que el agro es incapaz de pagar tanto, por su propia crisis de sobreproducción.

En fin...





> Sobre reutilizacion nos queda mucho por hacer, Israel reutiliza el 95%


La "reutilización" es un camelo en la mayoría de los casos. Una excusa más para seguir expandiendo de forma insostenible la superficie de regadío.

Sólo tiene sentido cuando se evita que las aguas se vayan por un emisario submarino, y se bombean los caudales tierra adentro.

----------


## cantarin

> La "reutilización" es un camelo en la mayoría de los casos. Una excusa más para seguir expandiendo de forma insostenible la superficie de regadío.
> 
> Sólo tiene sentido cuando se evita que las aguas se vayan por un emisario submarino, y se bombean los caudales tierra adentro.


Hola Salut;

ciertamente la reutilizacion del agua tiene sentido para usos secundarios y para evitar la contaminacion de las aguas potables, ese agua puede hacer bien si se sabe usar, y debemos como pais mejorar en esa reutilizacion del agua, nos tenemos que acostumbrar porque el futuro de algua esta un poco en cuestión.

Segundo lo que tu dices, no se debe seguir expandiendo de forma insostenible la superficie de regadio. Es un sin sentido en una zona donde no hay agua, donde a parte  como dices tu la crisis de sobreproduccion que no sale rentable, son cosas que necesitan de un "demiurgo" que haga de malo de la pelicula por un lado y bueno por el otro que "meta mano al desarrollo insostenible del regadio, entonces empezariamos hablando de producciones mas razonables, no los 1100 hm3 que es suena a locura. 

Hagamos un uso racional del agua basándose en un desarrollo sostenible, si aun así falta agua usemos como complemento las desaladoras pero solo como complemento.

----------


## ben-amar

> La "reutilización" es un camelo en la mayoría de los casos. Una excusa más para seguir expandiendo de forma insostenible la superficie de regadío.
> 
> Sólo tiene sentido cuando se evita que las aguas se vayan por un emisario submarino, y se bombean los caudales tierra adentro.


La reutilización está prevista para despues de depurar las aguas residuales.
Se depura demasiado poco en este pais y los rios, embalses y costas se llenan de nuestra porquería y acabamos con la vida acuatica.

----------


## cuesta25

Se depura demasiado poco en este pais y los rios, embalses y costas se llenan de nuestra porquería y acabamos con la vida acuatica.[/QUOTE]

Amigo Ben-Amar, la verdad es que se depura muy muy poco y en muchos casos estamos pagando todos en nuestro recibo dicha depuración sin que se esté llevando a la práctica.
Otro aspecto interesante consiste en promover el uso racional del agua en nuestros domicilios,el agua con la que nos duchamos puede servir para la cisterna del WC ... aunque seguro que se nos pueden ocurrir muchas aplicaciones distintas y que ayudarian a un uso muy racional además de evitar un volumen mayor de agua a depurar.

Un saludo amigos.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros:

Además de que se depura poco, no hay cultura de ahorrar agua, y aquellos que proclaman que reutilizan el agua y ahorran, puede que no comprendan lo que significa ahorrar agua y reutilizara. Ciertamente en este pais, desde el norte al sur, desde el oeste hasta el este, hay muy mala cultura de ahorro de agua, son detalles que marcan, y uno los puede hacer, yo desde la sequía de 1995 metí una botella de 1,5 litros en la cisterna del WC no la he tocado desde entonces, y no tenido ningun problema, ¡¡la de litros que se habrán ahorrado en tantos años con ese pequeño gesto!, y solo lo hice una vez pero luego ya es instintivo y se va ahorrado, lo de ducharse mejor qeu bañarse, el agua de una piscina para regar luego el jardin, etc etc. puede haber mil formas, lo unico que tenemos que concienciarnos a base de una buena educacion en la materia. Algo que se debería hacer en casa y en la escuela, seguramente poco a poco la gente mejoraria en el tema.

También es cierto que cuando hay dificultades la gente se aprieta el cinturon, que eso por ejemplo ha pasado en el corredor del henares, cuando las reservas estan bajas la gente ahorra mas agua, pero cuando hay agua el consumo crece. Si existiera una buena cultura de ahorro eso no pasaría. Igual pasa en la zona levantina con el trasvase, cuando hay agua se riega sin restricciones y sin pensar en el futuro, pero cuando llega el futuro no hay otro remedio que apañarse con lo poco que me puedan dar. Seguramente si cuando se tiene se usase mas racionalmente y ahorrasemos, cuando llegaran las "vacas flacas de la sequia" tendríamos mas agua para consumir y no pasar apuros. 

Despues lo de las desaladoras pueden ayudar si todos los mecanismos de ahorro han fallado, es por decirlo "la solucion menos mala", porque buena no es, lo que cuesta, lo que contamina, la energia que gasta, etc. Alguno de los foreros de aquella zona que hablan de la rentabilidad, esta formula se la cargaban a las primeras de cambio, este agua no es rentable, fuera, pero puede ser una de las pocas formas que van a tener de conseguir agua al paso que van las cosas, y por suerte, las zonas marítimas tienen la opcion de desalar, porque los del centro no tenemos mas que el agua de lluvia, y a veces se nos va... y no podemos producir mas agua porque no la podemos sacar de ningun sitio.

----------


## ben-amar

Ese es quid de la cuestión, Cantarín, cultura de agua y cultura de ahorro. Hay que educar a los niños, y mayores, con la idea de que el agua es un bien escaso y que hay que mirar por ella.
Si no se entra en esa dinamica, ya pueden poner todas las desaladoras, embalses y canales para trasvases. Todo será poco.

----------


## cuesta25

> Hola compañeros:
>  yo desde la sequía de 1995 metí una botella de 1,5 litros en la cisterna del WC no la he tocado desde entonces, y no tenido ningun problema, ¡¡la de litros que se habrán ahorrado en tantos años con ese pequeño gesto!, y solo lo hice una vez pero luego ya es instintivo y se va ahorrado, lo de ducharse mejor qeu bañarse, el agua de una piscina para regar luego el jardin, etc etc. puede haber mil formas, lo unico que tenemos que concienciarnos a base de una buena educacion en la materia. Algo que se debería hacer en casa y en la escuela, seguramente poco a poco la gente mejoraria en el tema.


Así mismo amigo Cantarin, en el año 1996 instalamos en mí casa los sistemas de descarga parcial de las cisternas, que en aquel tiempo no eran nada de baratos, pero la verdad es que el ahorro del agua y el económico son iguales . para mí estos sistemas han sido un eéxito.

----------


## cantarin

> Ese es quid de la cuestión, Cantarín, cultura de agua y cultura de ahorro. Hay que educar a los niños, y mayores, con la idea de que el agua es un bien escaso y que hay que mirar por ella.
> Si no se entra en esa dinamica, ya pueden poner todas las desaladoras, embalses y canales para trasvases. Todo será poco.


Es que esto es impepinable, y si no se logra lo vamos a pasar muy mal en este pais, porque en el centro no se peude desalar el agua, en el litoral si se puede, pero en el centro no, y si nos derivan el agua ésta ya no vuelve y no hay mas. 

Se debe buscar un desarrollo sostenible basado en un uso racional del agua, todo lo que se salga de estos dos conceptos creo que nos van a acarrear, ¡sangre, sudor y lágirmas! (es un dicho no que vaya a ser asi, que hay que matizar).

Hola compañero Cuesta25, desde luego conseguimos con esos sistemas, mas sofisticados como lo tuyo o tan sencillo como en la cisterna vieja meter la botella de agua se ahorra agua. Necesitamos que esos pequeños gestos sean los primeros, y que todos vayamos entrando en la cultura del ahorro de agua.

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> Es que esto es impepinable, y si no se logra lo vamos a pasar muy mal en este pais, porque en *el centro no se peude desalar el agua, en el litoral si se puede, pero en el centro no, y si nos derivan el agua ésta ya no vuelve y no hay mas.* 
> 
> Se debe buscar un desarrollo sostenible basado en un uso racional del agua, todo lo que se salga de estos dos conceptos creo que nos van a acarrear, ¡sangre, sudor y lágirmas! (es un dicho no que vaya a ser asi, que hay que matizar).
> 
> Hola compañero Cuesta25, desde luego conseguimos con esos sistemas, mas sofisticados como lo tuyo o tan sencillo como en la cisterna vieja meter la botella de agua se ahorra agua. Necesitamos que esos pequeños gestos sean los primeros, y que todos vayamos entrando en la cultura del ahorro de agua.
> 
> Un saludo


Cuando se ha iniciado un proceso ciclico de desalacion y trasvases > roturacion de tierras > mas demanda de agua hemos entrado en un mal proceso. Las desaladoras aportaran una masa de agua estimada de 1.100 hm^3 con sus consiguientes salmueras, los regadios masivos (aunque sean por goteo) aportan mas salinidad a la tierra por lo que al consumo estimado creciente, hay que añadirle una aportacion extra de agua (la depurada no sería suficiente) que beje los coeficientes de salinidad de los suelos antes de nuevas siembras.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Ben-amar

Es que en ese caso, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. De que sirve que se pueda regar ocn agua desalada si luego hay que regar con agua de lluvia para poder volver al plantar de nuevo, eso no evita el problema sino que lo agranda. Lo agranda porque contaminamos y consumimos energia, para que a la definitiva tenga que caer agua de lluvia...

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola Ben-amar
> 
> Es que en ese caso, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. De que sirve que se pueda regar ocn agua desalada si luego hay que regar con agua de lluvia para poder volver al plantar de nuevo, eso no evita el problema sino que lo agranda. Lo agranda porque contaminamos y consumimos energia, para que a la definitiva tenga que caer agua de lluvia...


Amigo mio, esa es la dinamica en la que se han metido. :Cool:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañero:

¡Que el cielo nos pille confesados!!!! si es lo que estan haciendo... va a ser la ruina para ellos y para la region que les tenga que dar agua como CLM, porque consume mucha mas agua... Si no se pone remedio será insostenible mas de loq ue ya lo es.

Yo no sabia lo que aunque se riegue con agua desalada luego hay que bajar la salinidida de la tierra con agua dulce, ¿entonces para que sirve el agua desalada?

----------

